# AltGr funktioniert unter X nicht

## kaasja

Moin, Moin!

Ich habe da ein sehr seltsames Problem, für das ich keine Lösung weiß. Ich habe zwar schon einiges versucht, aber alles blieb ohne Wirkung.  :Sad: 

Seit meiner Neuinstallation (Gentoo 1.4_rc1) kann ich die AltGr-Taste unter X nicht mehr benutzen.

XFree-Version ist 4.2.0-r12

fluxbox 0.1.12-r1 mein Windowmanager

Meine Tastatur ist eine Logitech Cordless itouch.

In meiner XF86Config habe ich bei "XkbModel" verschiedene Sachen bisher ausprobiert:

1. itouch

2. pc105

3. pc104

4. pc102

5. rappidaccess2

Alles mit dem gleichen Ergebnis: Keine Funktion für AltGr   :Mad: 

xev gibt folgendes aus:

KeyRelease event, serial 23, synthetic NO, window 0x1800001,

    root 0x47, subw 0x0, time 1654841402, (78,-26), root:(79,414),

    state 0x8, keycode 113 (keysym 0xffea, Alt_R), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 characters:  ""

showkey auf der Console gibt aber den keycode 100 aus.

Im XFree86.0.log steht die bezeichnende Zeile:

Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

Was das Problem wohl irgendwie erklärt, aber wie änder ich das?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Alles andere schent zu funktionieren. Sowohl üöäß, etc, als auch die anderen Tasten, zeigen keine Abweichungen.

Wo muss ich ansetzen?

Hoffe, irgendeiner kann mir dabei helfen, denn ich brauche schon öfters die Pipe, Tilde, Backslash, at, etc. auch unter X.

Danke schonmal,

Karsten

----------

## MaHejn

hab das gleiche problem und auch noch keine lösung gefunden .. ich klinke mich einfach mal ein .. vielleicht weiss ja doch jemand rat!

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## bernd

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber versuch das mal

leertaste drücken und dann altgr und das zeichen was du möchtest.

hängt vielleicht mit damit zusammen das nicht nodeadkeys gesetzt ist????

falls ja auf www.gentoo.de steht eine anleitung zur lokalisierung.

wie gesagt bin mit nicht ganz sicher.

gruss

bernd

----------

## LinuxDocc

Das problem hatte ich auch, bei mir lag es an den folgenden einträgen in der /etc/X11/XF86Config

  Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

  Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

vorher hatte ich das sowas wie de-nodeadkeys unter layout stehen .. das ging nicht....

 vielleicht macht das noch was aus ..denke aber nicht ...

  Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

  Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

LinuxDoc

----------

## chainsaw__

Moin 

ist der Thread noch aktiv ?   :Very Happy: 

Hab auch das Problem gehanbt das ALT Gr nicht funktionierte.

Bei mir lag es daran das ich keine schreibrechte in /var/tmp hatte.

X legt dort bein start eine temp Datei an.

----------

## kaasja

 *chainsaw wrote:*   

> Moin 
> 
> Hab auch das Problem gehanbt das ALT Gr nicht funktionierte.
> 
> Bei mir lag es daran das ich keine schreibrechte in /var/tmp hatte.
> ...

 

Jo, das war es.   :Very Happy: 

Danke!

Karsten

----------

## equinox0r

moin ..

das selbe problem hatte ich eben auch, mit ändern der rechte von /var/tmp auf 757 hab ich das problem erstmal gelöst.

gibts da nix eleganteres? ich hab ich /etc/security nach alternativlösungen gesucht aber nichts gefunden...

----------

